
Python code gained 17x performance improvement over an older C implementation - vkaku
https://blogs.oracle.com/solaris/reimplementing-a-solaris-in-python-gained-17x-performance-improvement-from-c
======
Someone
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21304861](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21304861)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21296704](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21296704)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21293995](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21293995)

All in the past two days.

And it isn’t “Python can be faster than C”, but “hash maps can be faster than
linked lists” or “doing less can be faster” or “software designed decades ago
doesn’t handle tens of thousands of users well”

